# Upgraded battery that fits!



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks good but fix the grd cable! doesnt look good going over the intake hose! How much was the batt? CCA?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome! What car was a battery like that supposed to be an OEM replacement for?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XS Power | Real Power, Unreal Performance


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

465$ holy lord.....what's the benefit? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do we have a higher amperage alternator yet available?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that's nice to see that fit makes me happy I have an xs d4700 waiting to go under my hood.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

$465 and Made in China? I am lost for words.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Darkrider  Just curious why you purchased the masconi amp but bought a rockford 360 processor? Did you notice while tuning with the 360 the software kept crashing?


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

The D4700 is a direct fit replacement. I have a D4800 as well. The D4900 might fit but I have not measured the battery tray yet. The link below shows the dimensions of all 3.

Sonic Electronix - Compare Products[]=66624&product_id[]=66623&product_id[]=66603


----------



## Darkrider (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry that it's been a while since I've been around.



Gnfanatic said:


> Looks good but fix the grd cable! doesnt look good going over the intake hose! How much was the batt? CCA?


It's not putting any pressure on any of the hoses or the intake and I don't plan on ever "showing" this car. My Camaro handles that duty 



> Nemesis719 said:
> 
> 
> > 465$ holy lord.....what's the benefit?
> ...


I got it for $280 shipped, from Amazon. With all the parts already in this car made in China (and France, and Japan, and Italy) I just think of it as a world-car.



hificruzer226 said:


> Darkrider  Just curious why you purchased the masconi amp but bought a rockford 360 processor? Did you notice while tuning with the 360 the software kept crashing?


I already had the 3Sixty.3 (had it since late 2012 actually). I have not had any issues with the software while tuning. I have the latest version, latest firmware, and I use a pretty powerful laptop (Toshiba Satellite L855-S5171) while tuning. I love the 3Sixty.3 - with the remote "Punch Bass" it is the perfect DSP for me.


----------

